# iCloud & Chargement



## MonsieurPomme (15 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,
Ayant passé à 200 Go de stockage, j'en ai profité pour mettre l'ensemble de mes document dans iCloud Drive. Malheureusement, le chargement du téléchargement des données est bloqué depuis une semaine.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution pour arrêter le chargement ou le relancer ?

Merci !


----------



## iSimon12 (4 Février 2017)

Bonjour,
Je me suis retrouvé exactement dans ton cas il y a un an environ, quand j'ai mis toutes mes donnes (sauf montages vidéo) sur mon nouveau forfait cloud 200go. 
Parfois ça a bloqué plusieurs jours, avant de repartir sans explication. Au final pour que tout mes appareils soient synchro avec mes 120Go environ, ça a pris environ un mois. 
Pense à fréquemment connecter tes idevices au wifi tout en étant branchés. Et laisse ton mac allumé quelques nuits.


----------



## kayabis (7 Février 2017)

Bonsoir,

Même problème chez moi.
Ça m'a chargé les documents qui sont sur le bureau de mon Mac mais rien à faire pour le dossier documents... Ça bloque depuis des semaines et je précise que j'ai une connexion en fibre. J'ai appelé la hotline apple qui me dit dans un premier temps que c'est parce que mon iMac n'est pas connecté en wifi... Je vois pas le rapport (d'autant qu'au début ça marchait et j'étais en Ethernet) mais je l'ai mis en wifi et ça n'a rien changé. Finalement ils ont fini par me dire qu'il fallait faire le transfert manuellement.
J'ai regardé mais on ne peut pas balancer des dossiers seulement des fichiers. J'en ai des milliers et je ne me vois pas faire ça un à un....
Quelqu'un a t'il une solution?


----------



## WhiteHat (6 Février 2020)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème que vous avez décrit: iCloud drive, fibre optique, Mac Book Air et déjà plusieurs semaines que mes fichiers ne sont pas synchronisés.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une solution ?


----------

